# Box Tool aka Small diameter turning tool



## DickDastardly40 (Oct 16, 2008)

On another thread, Cedge asked Tel to show details of a tool for turning small diameters. As I am at a 'loose end' at work I thought I would submit a link to one I've seeen for sale by one of the 'usual supect' UK ME suppliers:

http://www.chronos.ltd.uk/cgi-local/sh000001.pl?REFPAGE=http%3a%2f%2fwww%2echronos%2eltd%2euk%2f&WD=sdtt&PN=Myford_Lathe_Compatible_Acessories%2ehtml%23aXC10_2e_2e_2e_2e#aXC10_2e_2e_2e_2e 

No affiliation with seller but have bought several items from them over the years.

Hope this is of help to someone

Al


----------



## Twinsquirrel (Oct 16, 2008)

Hey Al,

I get a cookie error when I click on your link, is this the tool you mean?







If you need to find the listing at chrono the tools reference number is xc10

David


----------



## DickDastardly40 (Oct 16, 2008)

Dave,

The link works for me, (I did check before posting too). Regret I can't see your picture due to work IT restrictions but the XC10 reference is correct; putting SDTT into the chronos site seach brings it out too.

Thanks for pointing out the potential error to others.

Al


----------



## BobWarfield (Oct 16, 2008)

Box tools can be made or bought. Think of a follower rest built into the toolholder, or in some cases just a special purpose follower.

Here is a Swiss lathe box tool:






Two rollers to support the work. Note that you have to make your cut in one pass on that one!

Here is one where the rollers are bolted to the saddle:






Frank Ford has a nice one on his site:






And here is another interesting specimen:






You get the idea!


----------



## tel (Oct 16, 2008)

This is my version


----------



## CrewCab (Oct 16, 2008)

Tel ............ :bow: ................ excellent, I take it you use different size bushes depending on the required size of the "end product" ......... tell the 'ed Wombat you deserve a raise mate 

CC


----------



## tel (Oct 16, 2008)

Thanks mate! ;D

Yes, the size of the stock dictates the bush size required. The only restriction is that you have to be able to make the reduction in one pass. Very handy for making small screws & rivets tho'.

In passing, for small stuff like this I usually use brazing rods as stock, available in a range of sizes, in manganese and tobin bronze and cheaper by far than the 'usual suspects'.


----------



## CrewCab (Oct 16, 2008)

CrewCab  said:
			
		

> different size bushes depending on the required size of the "end product"



Actually  that's wrong isn't it ........... the bush is dictated by the diameter of the material being fed, and as you say you have to reduce it in one pass, so several bushes .......... varying diameters, (in small steps) would be useful 8) ....... it's slowly sinking in Tel 8)

CC


----------



## greenie (Oct 16, 2008)

I can see that you have adapted it from a BOX tool, now how do you part-off the finished bit, when you got that fixed to the cross slide?

If you had made it so that it was fixed/adapted to fit to the tailstock, then the parting-off tool would still be able to be used.

Made up these two little jiggers to fit to a Unimat 3 tailstock, they do the same thing, I use lots of 10 BA and 12 BA bolts, With these in use on the tailstock, then the parting-off tool can still be used. Use the bronze rod as well, it's sure the cheapest way to go.


----------



## Cedge (Oct 16, 2008)

Greener
We're talking tiny rod. A pair of side cutters do the job quite well. 1/8 inch Bronze rod is $9.99 for 21 feet in Northern Tools' welding supply area. Picked some up a few weeks back. You're right....very handy to have around. 

Thanks Tel and all... thats the tool and its nice to see the variations. I wonder if one could mount a small die right on the tool and turn it straight to threaded rod. 

Steve


----------



## baldrocker (Oct 16, 2008)

Fair go you blokes!
Stop posting indispensible "must have" tools
hows a bloke supposed to make chuff chuffs
if all my time is taken up making groovy stuff. ;D


----------



## greenie (Oct 16, 2008)

Cedge  said:
			
		

> Greenie
> We're talking tiny rod. A pair of side cutters do the job quite well. 1/8 inch Bronze rod is $9.99 for 21 feet in Northern Tools' welding supply area. Picked some up a few weeks back. You're right....very handy to have around.
> 
> 
> Steve



Yep, 3.15 mm ( 0.125" ) for the 10 BA bolts and 2.35 mm ( 0.092" ) for the 12 BA bolts, I just buy Tobin Bronze rods by the packet, it works out the easiest way to get it.

regards greenie


----------



## tel (Oct 17, 2008)

greenie  said:
			
		

> I can see that you have adapted it from a BOX tool, now how do you part-off the finished bit, when you got that fixed to the cross slide?
> 
> If you had made it so that it was fixed/adapted to fit to the tailstock, then the parting-off tool would still be able to be used.


 
The parting tool can still be used - it goes on the rear tool post, where it belongs - post, not parting tool, is visible in the third pic. Rod of that size I usually content meself with 2 or 3 strokes of a junior hacksaw.


----------



## metal mite (Oct 20, 2008)

So is this a box tool?






With the parts it was made to machine.

Mite


----------

